# TTOC Thames Valley Meet - Wednesday 8th June



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*Wednesday 08th June, 7:30 PM*

The Three Horseshoes
Wycombe Road
Marlow
Bucks
SL7 3RA

This is a lovely pub just 1 mile from J4 on the M40, so very easy to get to. Marlow is right in the corner where Bucks, Berks and Oxon meet, so everyone is welcome. If you've never been to a meet before, this is your chance to find some new friends. We promise not to talk about cars (or even aeroplanes!) all night! [smiley=gossip.gif]

The food is delicious, the portions are large, and the beer is brewed ½ mile down the road. [smiley=cheers.gif]

So who's coming along....

phodge & Mr phodge
badyaker
Bucks85th
NaughTTy
westcoTT & Miss westcoTT
TT02 OOT
B16TTC
AshleyC


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Yes please, exams finished by then!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Nice one! Mrs coming too?


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh no! Can't make that date either!


----------



## kite (Sep 3, 2006)

I will be packing for the Le Mans weekend....


----------



## TT02OOT (Jan 2, 2009)

Yepp, count me in. 8)


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

2 for me please Penny!


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry Penny, both busy that day, damn, I should stop this working habit......... :roll:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Loetitia and Elias....please stop working...we never get to see you anymore! :wink:

Kite - have a fab time at Le Mans! Jealous! :mrgreen:

The rest of you - I'll add you to the list...


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

phodge said:


> Loetitia and Elias....please stop working...we never get to see you anymore! :wink:


I know, it is annoying ... work !!!!! :evil: 
It should get better, I get more people on my team, I threw my toys out of the pram a couple of time, storming out of meetings and stuff, it did work !!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

That's good! Maybe next time then....


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Bucks85th said:


> 2 for me please Penny!


Something we need to know about?
nudge nudge, :wink: :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, he's a fat bastard and wants 2 dinners!  :lol:


----------



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

Penny,
Count me in please.
Mervyn


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Will do Merv! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Anyone else want to join us on Wednesday?


----------



## Gareth50 (Feb 18, 2011)

Sorry guys sadly cant make it  aarrghhhh !


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, i might be able to make it, depends when i finish work, i have to do overtime tommorow, will be my first time so please be nice :lol:

hopefully we'll meet 2moz then..

Ash


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Ash, be good to meet you, hope you can make it!


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Likewise! ok well hopefully i can..


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, I've added you to the list now - so you have to come! :wink: :lol:


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol :lol: bit off topic i know, but have you seen a TT around Wycombe, that has had a respray looks like a greyish colour, completely debadged and lowered to the floor, keep seeing him around everywhere, didnt know if he was on here.. he has a badgeless grill also..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Still full up!!

Another evening of cullinary excess and good company - thanks for organising Penny, thanks for the DVD and have a great holiday


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

AshleyC said:


> Lol :lol: bit off topic i know, but have you seen a TT around Wycombe, that has had a respray looks like a greyish colour, completely debadged and lowered to the floor, keep seeing him around everywhere, didnt know if he was on here.. he has a badgeless grill also..


No, not seen it. But if he is on here, he's more than welcome to come along...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Great to see everybody again, thanks for coming along. 

Phil - thanks for the recommendation on the Senna movie - must try and make time to see it before we go away.


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi everyone, sad that i missed the last meet up, im all clear this month, so should be able to make it providing theres a meet soon? thanks..


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Ashley,

I haven't organised anything for this month as I've been away until today, and the National meet is next weekend.

I'll get something off the ground shortly for next month...hopefully you'll be able make it then.


----------



## AshleyC (Feb 15, 2011)

Hiya, ok that would be great, theres also a little meet that goes on for all cars down at the retail park where kfc and pizza hut is on the first sunday of the month, would be nice to get a thew of us down there.. there was quite a good turn out last sunday, its called Route 404 meet, there should be a facebook link kicking around somewhere..

il keep checking the thread, hopefully we can all meet up soon..

Ash


----------

